# Brook Hines (I laughed, I cried...)



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, when I left the house this AM it felt ok....36 degrees. When I got to a bottom at a creek up in AL it dropped to 30!!!! Had a hard time believing it!!!











Got to the lake and I was the 1st on the water!!!:thumbsup: I started heading to deeper water and found a few spots with fish.... I was using nothing but earthworms fer about an hour, then I realized====Hey, I have chicken livers!!!! duhhhhh So I threw some on. I caught this monster bream on a chicken liver!!!











I was just sitting there and I was getting a few hits here and there but no takers! All of a sudden my rod slammed over and it was on!!!:yes: After a brief battle I couldn't believe my eyes as it came up...biggest cat I have ever caught! I don't catch alot of cats so I can't judge weight on them too well but he was longer then my cooler which is 30 inches long. I forgot a net and reached down to gill him. I got his gill and he flopped so I grabbed his upper spine and pulled him forward. Almost had him in the boat and SNAP goes the line!!!:001_huh: I cried, said a few not so nice words and sat there in disbelief!!! 

I continued moving to other spots that had fish on em and got bites but no takers. Towards the end, and the wind picked up to 100 MPH I started getting more bites. I had one break off as soon as I hooked him, and then a few others that only played w/ the livers. I didn't catch anything on live bait...nothing but trees which made me have to break off my braid! 

Finally got tired of battling the wind and waves and called it a day. About 3 boats joined in but I believe they were bass fishing and I'm not too sure what they caught. I never threw any bass baits due to the wind!

Ohhh well, I think I'm gonna try some dough bait and a treble hook next time....:thumbsup:


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

It's a pretty cool lake. Went up there for the first time yesterday and fly fished for a while. Was catching dink bass in the shallow coves but sight casting to them was cool. Went to another part of the lake where I had 2 shots at good bass but both of them looked like they were spooked by the time I saw them. Not darting off but moving off just the same. Got a decent cast off in front of one of them but I don't think he ever saw the fly.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

wallace1 said:


> It's a pretty cool lake. Went up there for the first time yesterday and fly fished for a while. Was catching dink bass in the shallow coves but sight casting to them was cool. Went to another part of the lake where I had 2 shots at good bass but both of them looked like they were spooked by the time I saw them. Not darting off but moving off just the same. Got a decent cast off in front of one of them but I don't think he ever saw the fly.


That was you in the yellow outback?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Jason, that wind is a beast up there! I fought it yesterday. At least you did not get the big skunk!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

azevedo16 said:


> Jason, that wind is a beast up there! I fought it yesterday. At least you did not get the big skunk!


Yeah, my hopes were to catfish 1st then do some bassin' but with the wind this afternoon and white caps....no could do!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I heard you don't have to have an AL license to fish there, just pay...that true?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jcoss15 said:


> I heard you don't have to have an AL license to fish there, just pay...that true?


When you read the info online it looks like you do but the woman there said something about a $14 pass to fish all the state AL lakes....I went ahead and bought the $52 license since I hit different areas of Bama.....


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yep that was me. Glad to see that I wasn't the only one having trouble with the wind. How'd you end up doing?


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

And the way it was explained to me was you have to have a license either a al freshwater or a cheaper license they are offering that only is good in state operated lakes


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

wallace1 said:


> Yep that was me. Glad to see that I wasn't the only one having trouble with the wind. How'd you end up doing?


I ended up catching 16 bass, only kept 6 to eat.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

wallace1 said:


> And the way it was explained to me was you have to have a license either a al freshwater or a cheaper license they are offering that only is good in state operated lakes


The cheaper license is $12.20 for a full year to fish any of the 23 state lakes in 20 counties. I have fished 3 of those lakes. 

The daily license fee is something like $6. You are better off with the full year license. Their year is like Sept 1 - Aug 31 the following year, I believe it is. It's not like Florida which is a full year from the purchase date. Also, you pay a $3 daily fee to access the lake and another $3 if you launch a boat. 

See;http://www.outdooralabama.com/alabama-state-public-fishing-lakes


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Good post there Jason. Sounds like a heck of a day and experience. I bet those pecks on the chicken liver were bream pecks. Bream in that lake love liver. I have wondered if there were any bigger channels in there than what I have been catching (up to 6 lb.) You got a taste of a big'un. If the wind lays enough I'll be up there Friday. Supposed to be 20+ here in DeFuniak tomorrow.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

So $ 12.20 for license, then $3 to launch and $3 day use fee and your good? I want to try it one day especially since our lakes are terrible and the river has stayed a mess.

BTW we went to bear lake two Sundays ago, fished for 4 hours not a bite, packed up went home...I need a new lake when the river is out.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> So $ 12.20 for license, then $3 to launch and $3 day use fee and your good? I want to try it one day especially since our lakes are terrible and the river has stayed a mess.
> 
> BTW we went to bear lake two Sundays ago, fished for 4 hours not a bite, packed up went home...I need a new lake when the river is out.



Yep, after you get the license it will cost you $6 with your boat....$3 per head if you have more folks with you. Alabama has a good thing going and they manage these state lakes very well. I understand they fertilize the lake every March and the water turns a little green. No impact on fishing though. Right now it's clear as a bell. Be sure to keep all those dink bass and help improve the quality of the bass fishery.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, that lake is run a lot better than Karick or Hurricane. I never caught a fish in either one.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

sj1 said:


> Yeah, that lake is run a lot better than Karick or Hurricane. I never caught a fish in either one.


I disagree. Hurricane is a great lake for Bass. Always catch fish. A lot of small fish, but there ARE big fish to be caught. Keep at it!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

GatorBane said:


> I disagree. Hurricane is a great lake for Bass. Always catch fish. A lot of small fish, but there ARE big fish to be caught. Keep at it!


+1 just do a search for king Kevin are Mike Peacher 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

